# 11 Speed Alfine hub from SHIMANO



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

11 Speed Alfine hub from SHIMANO info thread....

Shimano announces a 11 gear hub. The range will be 409% (Alfine 8 gear 307%). The hub runs in a oil bath like the Rohloff Speddhub. This should result a higher efficiency and longer lifetime. The price will be 300,- Euro release data is September 2010.

Price: approx. 300. - Euros
Weight: approx. 1600 gram
Speed ratio: 409 per cent
Course leaps: 2 x 17 and 8 x 13 per cent

& from the German, translation, it looks like the rapid fire lever has, '2 way release', 'Instant release' & 'Multi release'...current XTR style function.

Lets hope, as that would be super...could be a cheap rohloff, style option...

till then I wait....

https://www.radfahren.de/uploads/pics/shimano-11-fach-SL-S700.jpg

https://www.radfahren.de/uploads/pics/shimano-11-fach-SG-S700a.jpg


----------



## othu (Aug 20, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=590178


----------

